# Aktuelle Kinofilme



## Haxxler (28. Oktober 2009)

Es laufen im Moment ja doch einige Filme, die ziemlich sehenswert sein sollen. Ich war in letzter Zeit in 3 aktuellen Kinofilmen (mehr werdens wohl in nächster Zeit nicht werden, weils einfach Arschteuer geworden ist).
Hab mir Männerherzen, Wickie und die starken Männer und Orphan - Das Waisenkind angeschaut. Hier mal meine Eindrücke.

*Männerherzen
Komödie - Deutschland 2009
FSK: Freigegeben ab 6 Jahren - 107 Min. - Verleih: Warner
Start: 08.10.2009*

Meine Bewertung: 7/10

Hat mir eigentlich ziemlich gut gefallen. Til Schweiger mal wieder in seiner Paraderolle als Playboy-Macho der sich aber eigentlich nach Liebe sehnt. Christian Ulmen hat wie ich finde auch ziemlich überzeugend seine Rolle gespielt, wobei ich bei ihm halt irgendwie immer diese Witzfiguren im Hinterkopf hab, was es schwer macht ihm ne ernste Rolle abzukaufen. Die anderen "Hauptdarsteller" waren mir jetzt nicht wirklich bekannt, haben mir aber doch ziemlich gut gefallen. Vorallem dieser Bruce Berger Charakter war ziemlich lustig. Also alles in allem ein recht guter Film, der eigentlich auch keine Hänger aufweisen kann. Über Til Schweiger kann man ja streiten wie man will, aber die Rolle passt eben gut zu ihm.


*Wickie und die starken Männer
Komödie/Abenteuer - Deutschland 2009
FSK: Ohne Altersbeschränkung - 87 Min. - Verleih: Constantin
Start: 09.09.2009*

Meine Bewertung: 6/10

Auf diesen Film war ich wirklich gespannt eigentlich. Früher fand ich Bully Herbig ja wirklich ziemlich genial, doch dann hat er irgendwie stark nachgelassen was seine Filme angeht. Also ab ins Kino und schauen ob der Film hält was er verspricht. Vorweg muss man hier sagen, dass es halt wirklich ein Kinderfilm ist. Wer hier irgendwie tolle Dialoge und niveauvolle Witze erwartet, der wartet vergeblich. Ich geb zu es gab mehrere witzige Momente, aber meistens sind es dann eben doch einfache Slapstickeinlagen. Die Story ist eigentlich gut aber man hätte auf jeden Fall mehr daraus machen können. Besonders von Christoph Maria Herbst hab ich irgendwie mehr erwartet. Also wer Kinder hat oder selbst noch eins ist *g* kann sich den Film ohne groß Gedanken zu machen anschauen.


*Orphan - Das Waisenkind	
Thriller - USA 2009
FSK: Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren - 122 Min. - Verleih: Kinowelt
Start: 22.10.2009*

Meine Bewertung: 8,5/10

Also von diesem Film hab ich ehrlich gesagt bis zu dem Tag als mich ein Kumpel mit ins Kino schleifte überhaupt nichts gehört. Dementsprechend war auch meine Erwartung. Der Film hat mich dann aber doch wirklich vom Hocker gehauen. Zu erst dachte ich, das ist wieder so ein normaler "kleines böses Mädchen mordert"-Film aber da hab ich mich geschnitten. Der Film wurde über die knapp 2 Stunden nie wirklich langweilig oder machte nicht den Eindruck einfallslos zu werden. Die Story ist klasse und die Schauspieler sowieso. Allen voran natürlich Isabelle Fuhrman, die mit ihren 12 Jahren die anderen locker an die Wand spielt. Gegen Ende dreht die wirklich nochmal auf. Ganz wichtig bei dem Film ist es, sich nicht Spoiler anzuschauen, denn das Ende ist wirklich klasse und überrascht. Wer hier großes gemetzelt vermutet wird enttäuscht aber sowas braucht der Film bei der Story auch nicht. Wird zwar auf manchen Seiten als Horrofilm geprießen, aber für mich ist das ein Psychothriller. Kann ihn wirklich nur empfehlen.



So jetzt seid ihr dran. Schreibt etwas über eure aktuellen Kinoerlebnise, aber bitte *keine Spoiler!* Wir wollen den anderen die Filme ja nicht verderben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und schreibt bitte nicht einfach nur "scheiße" oder "toll". Schreibt was euch gefallen hat oder was euch nicht gefallen hat, aber bleibt immer freundlich verratet nichts.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (28. Oktober 2009)

"Wickie und die starken Männer",

Ich war ebenfalls in diesem Film, war aber sehr enttäuscht das es wirklich sehr stark Kinderfilm ist, konnte glaube 3 Mal lachen ansonsten wars halt etwas heiter.
Die Story fand ich eigentlich ganz gut, man hätte aber mehr draus machen können.

4/10


"The Orphan - Das Waisenkind"

Den hab ich mir auch angesehn, und war vom Hocker.
Von vorne bis hinten spannend, vielleicht etwas langes "Vorspiel" aber gut gemacht.
Ist auch sehr an "Mystery" angelehnt, ich kann den Film nur sehr empfehlen.

9/10

"Die Nackte Wahrheit"

Eine witzige Komödie mit Greys-Anatomy Star Katherin Heigl (die ihre Rolle großartig spiel).
Ich habe wirklich sehr gelacht, und war auch immer wieder gespannt wies weiter geht, durch den "Jetz zeigs ihm!"-Effekt.
Is vllt nich das was man unbedingt mit seinen Eltern gemeinsam sehen würde, aber hat einen eigenen Charme für sich.

9/10

"G-Force - Agenten mit Biss"

Ich war anfangs hin und weg, von diesen ganzen Niedlichen Hamstern (oder was auch immer^^)-
Das war aber auch, meiner Meinung nach, das einzige was toll war am Film.
Die Story war sehr kitschig (Nich Romantikfilm- einfach seicht) und wirkte wie der Versuch, das beste aus allen solchen Filmen zusammenzufassen. Das ist Misslungen, finde ich.

3/10 für die niedlichen Hamster =)

"Hannah Montanna - Der Film"

Im typischen Stil der Serie gehalten, bietet es eine lustige, und auch romantische Story um Miley Stuart
in ihrer Heimat. Witzig gemacht, teils auch die Dramatik gut dargstellt.
Das Ende allerdings muss ich sagen hat mich enttäuscht. "wtf, wieso?"

7/10


Mal ein kleiner Rückspiegel =)
(alles aktuelle Kinofilme, Kinobesuch is ja nicht Teilnahmepflicht?)


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich war in letzter Zeit nur in einem Film

*Hangtime*

_Hangtime ist der Moment, wenn du in der Luft hängst._

Ich als eingefleischter Basketballer seit nun 10 Jahren musste einfach in den Film. Ort der Handlung und auch Drehort ist Hagen in NRW. Da ich in der Nachbarstadt wohne war es lustig viele bekannte Plätze wieder zu erkennen oder sagen zu könnne "Hey, auf dem Court hast du auch schon gespielt."
Basketball rückt in dem Film leider nicht so in den Vordergrund, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Der Film hätte jede andere Sportart als Handlungsgrundlage nehmen können. Aber die Handlung ist in Ordnung. Vinz will nach seinem Abi raus aus dem Plattenbau nach Amerika an ein College Basketball spielen. Sein Bruder will aber, dass er nach der Saison zu einem Bundesligisten wechselt.
Sein Freund Ali (der Möchtegern-Türke, der eigentlich Inder ist) will Rapper werden und in Berlin groß rauskommen.
Wie sich Vinz entscheidet war eigentlich von Anfang an klar.

Abzüge gibt es außerdem noch aus folgendem, sehr lustigem Grund: Vinz spielt im Film bei Hagen Phönix (in Realität Phönix Hagen), man sieht zwei Spiele wärend des Films, in denen es um den Aufstieg Hagens in die erste Liga geht. Die Fans feuern aber nicht Phönix Hagen an, sondern beim genaueren Hinhören habe ich bemerkt, dass sie "Schwelmer Baskets" gerufen haben. Das war auch mal ein lokaler Erstligist. Jetzt aber wieder abgestiegen. Haben die wohl einfach die Fanrufe der Schwelmer aufgenommen und in den Film eingeschmuggelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


6/10


----------



## Teal (29. Oktober 2009)

Meine letzten Filme im Kino waren:

*Oben (3D)*

Der Film war erwartungsgemäß "ganz nett", wie eben sämtliche Disney/Pixar-Filme bereits vorher. Mehr jedoch nicht. 3D war hier zwar auch ein Bonus, aber optimal umgesetzt war es bei diesem Film mMn nicht. Es hat insgesamt zu wenig gebracht, der 3D-Effekt war mir zu gering. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, war es scheinbar egal, ob man die Brille an hatte, oder nicht...

6/10

*District 9*

Dank der Trailer und Previews war ich schon sehr gespannt auf diesen Film. Hat auf jeden Fall gute Ansätze, allerdings waren zahlreiche Logikfehler und einige (sinnlose/überzogene) Actioneinlagen am Schluss dann doch zu viel. Toll hingegen war die Idee an sich und auch das Szenario des Films. Man hätte jedoch mehr draus machen können, anstatt solch einen Actionreißer. Auch, dass die echte Problematik in Südafrika so "Kinogerecht" als Sci-Fi-Film verpackt wurde, hat mir gefallen. Wer Zweifel hat sollte zuvor den Kurzfilm ansehen, der die Idee dazu brachte: Alive in Joburg. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch einen Teil 2, der die Kritikpunkte dann besser macht.

7/10

*Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten*

Wurden erst kürzlich wieder in einer Kinokette gezeigt und ich war begeistert. Obwohl ich die Special-Extended-DVDs daheim im Regal stehen habe, ist das einfach ein Film, den man (mehrmals!) im Kino gesehen haben muss. Auch sind mir so wieder mal einige Details aufgefallen, die mir beim DVD-Schaun entgangen sind. (z. B. Warum leuchtet Glamdring nicht genau so blau wie Stich, wenn Orks anwesend sind?). Bald kommen noch Teil 2 und 3 wieder ins Kino. Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch wieder anschauen. Die Trilogie ist einfach nach wie vor eine gelungene Buch-Umsetzung.

10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Oktober 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> *District 9*
> 
> Dank der Trailer und Previews war ich schon sehr gespannt auf diesen Film. Hat auf jeden Fall gute Ansätze, allerdings waren zahlreiche Logikfehler und einige (sinnlose/überzogene) Actioneinlagen am Schluss dann doch zu viel. Toll hingegen war die Idee an sich und auch das Szenario des Films. Man hätte jedoch mehr draus machen können, anstatt solch einen Actionreißer. Auch, dass die echte Problematik in Südafrika so "Kinogerecht" als Sci-Fi-Film verpackt wurde, hat mir gefallen. Wer Zweifel hat sollte zuvor den Kurzfilm ansehen, der die Idee dazu brachte: Alive in Joburg. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch einen Teil 2, der die Kritikpunkte dann besser macht.
> 
> 7/10


der film war wirklich interessant aber irgendwie auch krank :/


----------



## Alion (30. Oktober 2009)

*Cargo*
Der erste Schweizer Science fiction Film. Story technisch und auch schau spielerisch nicht sehr gut. Aber die Machart ist geil und es wird eine gute Spannung erzeugt.
Teilweise recht amüsant wenn man auf den Aufzügen Schindler (Schweizer Fahrstuhl Firma) steht.

5/10


*Inglorious Basterds*
Tarantino halt. Ein echt geiler Film mit viel schwarzem Humor.

9/10


----------



## Yadiz (30. Oktober 2009)

*Pandorum*
Na gut, die Monster waren übertrieben dargestellt. Ich fand das Ende sehr überraschend und auch die Thematik an sich interessant. 
Seit Event Horizon, hat mich kein anderer Sci Fi Film (ausgenommen Serien wie Battlestar (die dritte und vierte Staffel sind episch <3)) so fasziniert. 

Pandorum ist sicher auch ein Stück Geschmackssache, auf jeden Fall aber spannend - mit einer unerwarteten Wendung im Verlauf. Gefiel mir persönlich um einiges besser als, zum Beispiel, District 9.

9/10


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. November 2009)

Ich hab in gesehen! es war zwar gute Unterhaltung aber was besonders war es nicht, man kommt nicht so aus dem kino "WOW ober geiler HAMMER FILME" sonder mehr so "puh war schon cool aber ja nix besonderes"


7/10


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

pahh Original > neuauflage das ist alles was ich dazu sagen kann :/


----------



## Varghoud (2. November 2009)

*District 9*

Intelligenter, unkonventioneller Sci-Fi-Kracher. Die anfänglich gestrickten, interesssanten Plots mit den Interviews zur Ankunft der Aliens, der familiären Situation des Helden Wikus van de Merwe und den Machenschaften der MNU verlaufen zwar nachher im alles einvernehmenden Actionszenentreibsand, die aber nach wie vor äußerst spektakulär(und blutig)daherkommen und den Zuschauer genauso in ihren Bann ziehen wie die wackeligen, gespenstisch realistischen Aufnahmen am Anfang, die wie eine Reportage wirken. Für einen 30 Mio. €-Film sind die Effekte super, besonders den Aliens merkt man zu keinem Zeitpunkt an dass sie nur CGI-Wesen sind. Es wirkt auch sehr authentisch, wenn sie sich im Hintergrund bewegen bei Interview- und Reportageaufnahmen, es wirkt sogar alltäglich, und genau das wollte Bloomkamp ja auch zeigen: den harten Alltag in den Slums des District 9, wo die Aliens, mit denen man dank der ungeheuer gut modellierten Augen rasch Mitleid empfindet, unterdrückt werden. Der Film dient also auch als gelungene Parabel zur Apartheid.
Aufgrund einiger harter Splatterszenen und der moralisch nicht deutbaren Gesinnung der Parteien, die sich weit jenseits von Gut/Böse befindet(aber trotzdem einige Klischeetypen bereithält), ist der Film kein einfaches Popcornkino, sondern anspruchsvolle Unterhaltung.

8/10

*Up
*
Ein weiteres brilliantes Pixar-Meisterwerk, zugleich äußerst humorvoll, aber auch ernst und traurig in manchen Moment. Die Charaktere sind schrullig, sehr außergewöhnlich und liebenswert. Der Film berührt einen richtig, und man merkt gar nicht, dass es sich dabei nur um computergenerierte Personen handelt, und er steckt voller poetischer, wunderschöner Bilder, porträtiert auf äußerst einfühlsame und mit subtilem Humor versehen das Leben. Die spannenden Actionszenen tun ihr Übriges, um den Zuschauer zu verzücken. Stilistisch und von der Technik her ist der Film einfach nur perfekt. Die Story ist zwar eher einfach, aber trotzdem gut umgesetzt, es werden auch ernste Themen angesprochen(wie etwa Scheidungen, der unerfüllte Wunsch nach Kindern, Tod, Trauer, das Erfüllen von Träumen)

9/10

*MicMacs à tire-larigot*
Ich möchte nicht zuviel über die Geschichte verraten, aber hier einige Einblicke: es geht um den sehr kreativ und fantasievoll geführten Kampf einer Gruppe von Obdachlosen, die sich zusammengeschlossen haben, um ihrem neu zugetroffenem Freund zu helfen, dem die Kugel eines Waffenkonzerns im Kopf steckt und dessen Vater in der Sahara von einer Bombe einer weiteren Waffenfirma getötet wurde. Da beide Firmen miteinander konkurrieren(und sich zufälligerweise gegenüber an einer Straße stehen), beginnt die lustige Truppe, die beiden gegeneinander auszuspannen...ein sehr amüsanter David gegen Goliath-Kampf entwickelt sich dabei, ein Kampf der kleinen Leute gegen die mächtigen und skrupellosen Waffenkonzerne.
Was für ein wunderbarer, herzerwärmender Film! Das neue Meisterwerk vom französischen Regisseur Jean-Pierre Jeunet("Die wunderbare Welt der Amélie Poulin", "Delicatessen", "Mathilde - Eine große Liebe")ist wieder einmal ein Exempel für seine visuelle Brillianz. Die Optik im Film ist grandios, kräftige Farben im Sepiaton bestimmen das Bild.
Dazu kommen die einmal wieder für Jeunet typischen skurrilen und liebenswerten Charaktere, die wirklich wunderbar ausgearbeitet sind und durch lustige Macken und Eigenschaften glänzen.
Die Geschichte ist wieder einmal total abgedreht und verrückt, aber wunderbar umgesetzt, und unter ihrer Oberfläche steckt ein Plädoyer gegen Waffenhandel, der für viele Opfer auf der Welt sorgt, und der anfangs aussichtslose Kampf kleiner, "unbedeutender" Menschen gegen große, bösartige Konzerne.
Jean Pierre Jeunet weiß auf poetische, humorvolle und herzergreifende Art und Weise moderne Märchen in einen visuell und filmtechnisch äußerst ansprechenden Rahmen zu verkleiden. 

Hab den Film in französischer Originalfassung angeschaut, deswegen weiß ich jetzt nicht den deutschen Titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Lekraan (13. November 2009)

Also ich habe heute den neuen Kinofilm "2012" gesehen ;P

War bis zur Mitte ungefähr so bissl mainstream, aber is dann richtig spannend geworden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10

Ist wirklich sehenswert


----------



## Ol@f (14. November 2009)

Ich war gestern auch in *2012* drinnen und fand ihn insgesamt ziemlich schlecht. 

Die Story ist sehr schnell und einfach erzählt. Gute Effekte, die aber unpassend und auf eine Art und Weise in Szene gesetzt wurden, dass man nur mit den Augen rollen kann...(gefühlte 50 Flugzeugstarts und jedesmal auf die letzte Zehntel Sekunde dem Tod entkommen..).
Charaktere waren ziemlich uninteressant (ein Klischee nach dem anderen) und das Ganze zieht sich ein bisschen (halbe Stunde kürzer wäre besser gewesen).

Von mir 4/10.


----------



## Varghoud (15. November 2009)

*2012*

Äußerst spektakulärer und handwerklich sauber gemachter Katastrophenfilm von Roland Emmerich, der wieder einmal beweist, dass er ein Meister in seinem Metier ist. Die Zerstörungsorgie, die der Regisseur in diesem Film entfesselt, sucht ihresgleichen, und mir stand der Mund mehrmals vor Erstaunen offen. Bis dato wurde die Erde in keinem Katastrophenfilm sosehr gebeutelt wie in "2012".Wenn der Vulkan im Yellowstone National Park in einem gewaltigen Feuersturm ausbricht, ganz Kalifornien auseinanderbricht und ein Tsunami den Himalaya überflutet, wird man von der schieren Wucht dieser ehrfurchtgebietenden und atemlos inszinierten Sequenzen in den Sessel gepresst. Die eindimensionalen Charaktere und die hanebüchene Story(die allerdings weit mehr Fläche zur Ausweitung geboten hat, man hätte viel mehr draus machen können, aber das wäre in all dem Chaos zu sehr in der Hintergrund gerückt) dienen dabei nur als Vorwand für eine Reihe von so packend inszinierten Weltuntergangs-Sequenzen, die ich schockiert und gebannt und gleichzeitig in kindlicher Verzücktheit  genossen habe. Die Schauspieler sind allerdings wegen ihrer wie vorhin erwähnten anspruchslosen Rollen gnadenlos unterfordert. Trotz allem, man fiebert mit den Charakteren mit, und der Film ist durchgehend spannend, wenn auch die gelegentlich ruhigen Szenen eher als Platzhalter oder Lückenfüller zwischen der nächsten Naturkatastrophe, die unsere Welt heimsucht, herhalten müssen und so eher den sonst durchgehend guten Rythmus stören. Die Atmosphäre im Film ist trotz gelegentlich eingestreutem Humor(der manchmal auch eher unfreiwillig daherkommt)tatsächlich sehr endzeitlich und düster, die Menschheit ist wehrlos gegen die Naturgewalten, die über sie hereinbrechen, und nur ausgewählte oder gut betuchte Menschen dürfen auf die Archen, die die Regierungen heimlich bauen, um unsere Spezies zu retten. Womit wir auch gleich bei den religiösen Reminenszen wären, die äußerst offensichtlich sind. Sintflut, Arche, die Menschen versammeln sich zum Beten vor dem Ende, der Sündenpfuhl Las Vegas geht unter in einem gewaltigen Vulkanausbruch...allerdings sind diese nicht weiter störend. 
Deswegen bekommt der Film von mir eine klare Empfehlung!
Wer anspruchsvolle  mit tiefgründigen Charakteren und klugen Dialogen sucht, wird bei "2012" jedoch nicht fündig. Hier wird sich prächtig unterhalten, aber nicht mehr. Popcornkino vom Feinsten!

7/10


----------



## Sascha_BO (15. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> *2012*
> 
> Äußerst spektakulärer und handwerklich sauber gemachter Katastrophenfilm von Roland Emmerich, der wieder einmal beweist, dass er ein Meister in seinem Metier ist. Die Zerstörungsorgie, die der Regisseur in diesem Film entfesselt, sucht ihresgleichen, und mir stand der Mund mehrmals vor Erstaunen offen. Bis dato wurde die Erde in keinem Katastrophenfilm sosehr gebeutelt wie in "2012".
> [...] Wer anspruchsvolle  mit tiefgründigen Charakteren und klugen Dialogen sucht, wird bei "2012" jedoch nicht fündig. Hier wird sich prächtig unterhalten, aber nicht mehr. Popcornkino vom Feinsten!


Na das hört sich doch nach 100% Emmerich an. Er ist kein großer Geschichtenerzähler, eher der große Zerstörer auf ganz hohem Niveau. Nichts anderes erwarte ich von ihm. Da freu ich mich doch schon auf´s Kino. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. November 2009)

*2012*
Ich liebe einfach Katastrophenfilme und liebe es wenn alles kaputt geht.^^ Leider zerstört die Pause etwas die Atmosphäre aber ich finde den Film sehr gelungen und kann ihn eigentlich nur jedem weiter empfehlen.

8.5/10


----------



## dragon1 (15. November 2009)

Ich freu mich auf naechstes WE, 2012 anschaun (=


----------



## Ol@f (16. November 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der 2012 be(scheiden) findet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. November 2009)

morgen Abend guck ich 2012  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. November 2009)

2012 ist ein absolut geiler Film.

Aber da ich mal eine Arbeit über Vulkane geschrieben habe weiss ich auch was wirklich passieren würde wenn der Yellowstone ausbricht. Nix, da mit kleiner Rauchwolke die einen Teil der USA verwüstet.


8/10


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2009)

Hab mir auch 2012 angeschaut und fand ihn auch gut. Schaltet bei dem Film am besten euer Hirn ab und genießt das Effektgewitter.

9/10


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> *2012*
> full text


absolutes sign!!!!
seh ich ganz genauso.astrein erklärt den Film  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es ist halt Popcornkino,da geht keiner rein um intellektuell gefordert zu werden,sondern um sich unterhalten zu lassen.und das hat der Film absolut geschafft.selten so realistische Katastrophenszenen gesehen wie in diesem Film.da stört es mich auch nicht,wenn sich manche Szenen von der Art halt wiederholen(zum zweiten oder dritten Mal mit Auto oder Flugzeug knapp dem Tod entronnen)...
der einzige Schwachpunkt,ist halt Emmerichs Schwachpunkt:seine absolut überzogene patriotische  Ader.das ging soweit das man unwillkürlich lachen musste über manche ernst gemeinten Sätze,oder Ansprachen des Präsis oder dergleichen.aber das hab ich für die bewundernswerten Actionszenen gerne in Kauf genommen
alles in allem absolut sehenswert
9/10


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> der einzige Schwachpunkt,ist halt Emmerichs Schwachpunkt:seine absolut überzogene patriotische  Ader.das ging soweit das man unwillkürlich lachen musste über manche ernst gemeinten Sätze,oder Ansprachen des Präsis oder dergleichen.


Jap aber naja, die Amis stehen halt auf sowas.


----------



## Klunker (18. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> *Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten*
> 
> Wurden erst kürzlich wieder in einer Kinokette gezeigt und ich war begeistert. Obwohl ich die Special-Extended-DVDs daheim im Regal stehen habe, ist das einfach ein Film, den man (mehrmals!) im Kino gesehen haben muss. Auch sind mir so wieder mal einige Details aufgefallen, die mir beim DVD-Schaun entgangen sind. (z. B. Warum leuchtet Glamdring nicht genau so blau wie Stich, wenn Orks anwesend sind?). Bald kommen noch Teil 2 und 3 wieder ins Kino. Werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch wieder anschauen. Die Trilogie ist einfach nach wie vor eine gelungene Buch-Umsetzung.
> 
> 10/10



hört sich stark nach cinemaxx mens night an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannte den film schon daher, ausgelassen, die fhm gabs trotzem gratis, wurden scheinbar nicht alle mitgenommen :> leider müssen sie ja dann auch alle 3 zeigen. für fans und nicht kenner bestimmt toll, für mich eher langweilig, naja mal schauen was nächsten oder übernächstens monar kommt.



Lekraan schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den neuen Film gesehen? Der mit der U-Bahnentführung...?
> 
> Heißt glaub "Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123". Wie ist der den so? ^^



hatte den schon im mai oder so gesehen vllt auch früher, lief wirklich früh in der mens night, hat mir sehr gut gefallen, und die charaktere wurden wirklich gut rübergebracht. und nicht die milch vergessen :3 
urteil wäre 8/10 eisenbahnen.

freue mich auf paranormal activity :3 drag me to hell war ganz gut, aber leider hat sichd er film an einigen stellen sich selebr nicht ernst genommen, wahrscheinlich auch bewusst, so überzogen wie das wa..^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. November 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> drag me to hell war ganz gut, aber leider hat sichd er film an einigen stellen sich selebr nicht ernst genommen, wahrscheinlich auch bewusst, so überzogen wie das wa..^^


öhm iwie war doch der ganze film nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen^^
dafür gabs einfach zu viele stellen... 



Spoiler



wie diesen amboss auf den kopf...^^


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2009)

Ich hab mir auch vorgestern 2012 reingezogen und bin positiv überrascht, der film ist spaß und spannung ... zwar ist die storry Blödsin vom feinsten aber das is sowas von egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die explossion der Yellowstone Caldera war die größte Filmexplossion die ich je gesehen habe.
-kent wer der 2012 gesehen hat ne größere?

Kurze Zeit habe ich gedacht, schade ich will sehen wie das leben so auf den "Schiffen ist".
Aber dan is mir BSG eingefallen und ich dacht mir, so grandios packt das der emmerich net ^_^


----------



## Varghoud (19. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die explossion der Yellowstone Caldera war die größte Filmexplossion die ich je gesehen habe.
> -kent wer der 2012 gesehen hat ne größere?



Nein. 2012 hat bisher alles übertroffen, was ich in Katastrophenfilmen gesehen habe. Nun stellt sich nur die Frage, wie Emmerich das noch toppen will. Er hat fast schon den Zenit des Machbaren überschritten, aber ich denke, ihm fällt noch was ein.


----------



## Sascha_BO (20. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> Nein. 2012 hat bisher alles übertroffen, was ich in Katastrophenfilmen gesehen habe. Nun stellt sich nur die Frage, wie Emmerich das noch toppen will. Er hat fast schon den Zenit des Machbaren überschritten, aber ich denke, ihm fällt noch was ein.


Hab letzte Woche auf 3Sat ein Interview mit Harald Kloser (Mit-Produzent und Mit-Drehbuchschreiber bei 2012) gesehen in dem er sagte, daß Roland Trümmerich nach 2012 dem Katastrophenfilm wohl (erstmal) den Rücken kehren und sich anderen Themen widmen will... aber da kommt er sicher auch nicht ganz ohne Zerstörung aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (20. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch vorgestern 2012 reingezogen und bin positiv überrascht, der film ist spaß und spannung ... zwar ist die storry Blödsin vom feinsten aber das is sowas von egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fand den Film auch echt geil. Zwar teilweise ein bissle übertrieben^^, aber sonst. Naja als nächstes lässt er den Mond  auf die Erde krachen und die Menschheit kann sich gerade noch in letzter Minute mit speziellen Raumschiffen retten oder sowas, der Film heißt dann 2099 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (20. November 2009)

Wenn ich im dunkeln in ne Taschenlampe gugge und die dann ausmache habe ich genau dieselben effekte.. oO


----------



## shadow24 (20. November 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Wenn ich im dunkeln in ne Taschenlampe gugge und die dann ausmache habe ich genau dieselben effekte.. oO


was hast du denn für ne Taschenlampe?


----------



## shadow24 (20. November 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die explossion der Yellowstone Caldera war die größte Filmexplossion die ich je gesehen habe.
> -kent wer der 2012 gesehen hat ne größere?


meinst du die Grösste oder die spektakulärste Explosion?
grosse Explosionen waren z.B. in den Filmen Krakatoa(Film aus den 60ern, wo es um einen realen Vulkanausbruch im 19.Jh(?)ging,wo die Detonation noch 3000 km weit entfernt zu hören gewesen sein soll).der Film bekam für die Spezialeffekte damals den Oscar...
auch war eine Riesenexplosion im Film Independence Day, wo die ganze Stadt zerstört wurde...
oder andere Explosionen wie im Film Vulcano oder Deep Impact.die waren auch gross...

sehr spektakulär war eine Explosion im Film Passwort Swordfish,wo eine Autobombe in Zeitlupe explodiert und die Auswirkung (gefühlt) ne Minute zu sehen ist in einem Rundumblick vor einem Strassencafe...die fand ich tatsächlich noch gelungener als die Vulkanexplosion in 2012...


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2009)

Explosionstechnishc muss man danna uch noch Pearl Harbor nennen :> wenn man schon alle meilensteine aufzähl^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (22. November 2009)

Was haltet ihr vom " Gesetz der Rach " ?


----------



## shadow24 (23. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom " Gesetz der Rach " ?


finde ich schwer zu sagen.hab jetzt im Kino und im Netz je ein Trailer dazu gesehen und schwanke zwischen zum 150.Male ein Selbstjustizactionfilm und intelligenten Thriller...welcher von den beiden überwiegt findet man wohl nur raus wenn man ihn sich selbst ansieht.ich werde ihn mir wohl nich anschauen.aber war auch gerade erst zwei mal nacheinander im Kino.einmal in 2012 udn zum anderen in Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte.fand beide Filme sehr gut....


----------



## sympathisant (23. November 2009)

soll so ganz gut sein. 

allerdings sagt n filmkritiker dem ich vertraue, dass man irgendwann keine sympathie mit dem typen im knast haben kann. und dann bekriegen sich da eben nur noch typen die man irgendwie alle nicht leiden kann ... was dann wieder langweilig sein soll.

anschauen werd ich ihn mir trotzdem. geht doch nichts über ne eigene meinung. .-)


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2009)

2012 war nicht meinen erwartungen gereckt.
80% der zeit hab ich die explosionen und zerstoerungen genossen. 19% der zeit mich ueber die verdammte unlogik und fehler aufgeregt 1% der zeit still vor mich hergeweint, weil es einfach zu daemlich war.
7/10.
Wer das Gehirn ausschalten kann wirs geniessen, ich kanns nicht, leider.


----------



## Cubia19 (24. November 2009)

Ich fand 2012 war ein geiler Film alles super gemacht nur fand ich den schluss dann ziemlich doof mit der rettung und so...Also ich hätte gerne gesehen wie die Menschheit drauf geht naja jetzt schaue ich mir die nächsten Tage mal Pandorum an der ist bestimmt auch gut.


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

achja: OMG wegen dieser Idiotenfamilie gen fast alle drauf...und dann dieser unglaubiche Jubel,weil die idioten ueberlebt haben!


----------



## Tabuno (24. November 2009)

Was erwartet ihr? Dass es in so einem Film kein Happy End gibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (24. November 2009)

Wollte Gesetz der Rache, musste 2012.
zzZZZZZzzzzZZZZzz - sagt eigentlich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Totaler CGI Overkill, viel zuviel des "guten".
Andererseits, hätte man bei weniger wahrscheinlich noch mehr schwachsinnige Charaktere und ihre Dialoge ertragen müssen.

Ich weiss nicht, die Katatastrophenfilme der 1970er aus dem TV waren cooler. Eine ganze hundertschaft alternder Hollywoodstars, die der Reihe nach bei allen möglichen Unglücken hops gehen.
Erdbeben, Poseidon, Flugzeuge usw


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr? Dass es in so einem Film kein Happy End gibt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jep. Im film sind die zwar nicht draufgegangen, aber meine hoffnung starb zuletzt^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (10. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einfach nur Top 10/10 nein besser 100/10 wer denn nicht gesehen hat, wird was verpassen*


----------



## Haxxler (10. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> *Einfach nur Top 10/10 nein besser 100/10 wer denn nicht gesehen hat, wird was verpassen*


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Tic0 (11. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> *Einfach nur Top 10/10 nein besser 100/10 wer denn nicht gesehen hat, wird was verpassen*



/agree

Glaube seit Hangover der beste Comedy Film. Übertraf sogar meine Vorstellungen,
also.. gerade weils ja oft so ist, das im Trailer schon die besten Szenen zu sehen waren,
das ist hier defintiv mal nicht der Fall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte man wirklich gesehen haben.
Oder eher... MUSS man gesehen haben!


----------



## Slush (11. Dezember 2009)

Jap sowas von /sign

... Zombieland war echt der Hammer hab ihn mir mittwoch Abend reingezogen. Davor American Pie 7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zombieland bekommt von mir eine 10/10 für eine gelungene Komödie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 American Pie bekommt von mir eine 9/10 nicht so gut wie seine 2 vorgänger und stellenweise zu schnulzig für american pie aber ansonsten echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie siehts aus hat schon jemand "Ninja Assassin" gesehen? ^^ 
Will mir den eventuell die Tage ma im Kino oder per Stream reinziehen, würd gern ma wissen was ihr so von dem haltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Dezember 2009)

Du gibst dieser "American Pie präsentiert..."-Scheiße wirklich 9/10? Sry, aber diese Filme sind ja wohl das absolut schrecklichste was es gibt. Die ersten 3 waren ja noch ganz gut. Sind halt die Originale. Aber die letzten 4 sind ja wirklich eher schlecht gemachte Softpornos ausgelegt für ein vorpubertäres amerikanisches Publikum...


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Dezember 2009)

danke Haxxler schöne hätte man diesen Schund nciht beschreiben können :/


----------



## Slush (11. Dezember 2009)

Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlicher weise Unterschiedlich ... bewert den Film doch einfach mit ner zahl von 1-10 und bewerte nicht meine Bewertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmmm gib ihm halt ne 1 wenndes für richtig hältst. Soll mir recht sein ^^


----------



## Akairo (11. Dezember 2009)

Hab zuletzt 2012 und zweiohrküken gesehn

Fand beide Filme auf ihre Art und Weise richtig gut vorallem 2012 hat mich richtig in den Kinosessel gepresst!!


----------



## Independent (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich war letzte Woche in Top-Gun...immer noch schwul der Film.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Dezember 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche in Top-Gun...immer noch schwul der Film.


weiss zwar nicht wo Top Gun noch im kino laufen sollte, aber selbst spring lieber über die Klippe.


----------



## Wolfmania (11. Dezember 2009)

2012 war ziemlich spektakulär und genau das, was man erwarten konnte. Ich fand auch witzig, daß z.B. ein Ticket für die Arche eine Milliarde Euro gekostet hat… 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Nur: warum mußten die Flugzeuge die sie benutzt haben immer DURCH die Trümmer und die umkippenden Hochhäuser fliegen und net DRÜBER ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



  7/10 finde ich.


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch endlich mal *2012* sehen können... tjahmmmmm... die Effekte waren erwartungsgemäß bombastisch (wenn auch manchmal etwas knapp), die Action war dumm bis lächerlich (immer knapp dran vorbei oder durch), die Story war... wo(?) und das Ende (Wassereinbruch in der Arche) einfach nur noch nervig (weil zuviel der aufgesetzten Dramatik) und zu lang.
Auf DVD werd ich dann wohl gern mal den schnellen Vorlauf quälen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*4/10*


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2009)

einer, der demnächst kommen soll:

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/kultur/comics/C...rt18281,2949592

geht um menschen die nicht mehr selbst leben, sondern ihre chars für sich leben lassen. bin gespannt wie glaubhaft das rüberkommt. comicverfilmungen + bruce willis hat ja schon mal geklappt.


----------



## Haxxler (16. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Siegburg
Drama - USA 2009
FSK: Keine Jugendfreigabe - 87 Min. - Verleih: KSM
Start: 08.10.2009*

*Meine Bewertung: 6/10*


Endlich mal ein Boll Film, der nicht komplett suckt! Kein Meisterwerk aber eigentlich gut. Habs mir eigentlich nur wegen Edward Furlong angeschaut, weil ich wissen wollte was aus dem so geworden ist. Naja er sieht ziemlich abgefuckt aus ^^ Der Film basiert halt auf den Foltermord von Siegburg und schafft eigentlich eine gute Atmo, weil es eben fast auschließlich nur in der Zelle spielt. Außerdem kommt einem der Film nicht zu lange vor, was ja oft der größte Kritikpunkt ist. Schaut ihn euch einfach an.


----------



## Qonix (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab mir gerade Ninja Assassin reingezogen.

Absolut geiler Film. Coole Kämpfe und viel Blut.

8/10


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Dezember 2009)

Hab Anfang der Woche 2012 gesehen:

Story 2/10
Schauspieler 4/10
Spezialeffekte 10/10

Ich habs Hirn am Eingang abgeben und mich amüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber der Film dürfte auf ner DVD extrem deutlich verlieren also daher ein reiner Kinofilm

... Ich bin extrem gespannt auf Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht kann ja auch jemand mal was zu der 3D Version schreiben, wenn er oder sie ihn gesehen hat.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade Ninja Assassin reingezogen.
> 
> Absolut geiler Film. Coole Kämpfe und viel Blut.
> 
> 8/10


gut das WE ist gerettet


----------



## shadow24 (17. Dezember 2009)

würde auch gerne wissen,ob man sich den Film lieber in 3D anschaut...hatte Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte in 3D gesehen und war recht begeistert von der heutigen 3D-Technik.aber ich weiss nicht ob 3 Std mit der Brille nich ganz schön nervig ist


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

kriegt man von der brille eig kopfweh?


----------



## Qonix (17. Dezember 2009)

Also viele Brillen- / Linsenträger sehen das 3D leider nicht wirklich, desshalb geh ich ihn lieber ganz normal schauen.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin Brillenträger und habe kein Problem, 3D zu sehen. Ich finde es super…aber manche können den Effekt halt nicht sehen, das hängt mit der Netzhaut zusammen hab ich gelesen.


----------



## Sharwen (25. Dezember 2009)

*auch Avatar gesehen habs*

Wollt nach dem Film umdrehen und gleich nochmal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



saugeil.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Dezember 2009)

Hab neulich Zombieland geguckt

1 1/2 Stunden lang hat das Kino gebebt vor Lachen. Unglaublich witzig der Film. 3 genial witzige Charaktere, ein kleines Mädchen und Bill Murray. Super Kombo *g*

Avatar will ich dringend noch sehen. Natürlich in 3D.
Ist allerdings auch schon geplant ;D


----------



## Ol@f (29. Dezember 2009)

Jo, Zombieland war ganz nett! Besonders die Bull Murray Szene hat mir wirklich gut gefallen. 
Mir gefiel aber im direkten Vergleich The Hangover (Komödie) ein bisschen besser.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Dezember 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Jo, Zombieland war ganz nett! Besonders die Bull Murray Szene hat mir wirklich gut gefallen.
> Mir gefiel aber im direkten Vergleich The Hangover (Komödie) ein bisschen besser.


Hat beides seinen eigenen Flair...war dieses Jahr in 3 Filmen: Harry Potter, Hangover und Zombieland. Harry Potter war recht lahm (Okay, vielleicht sollte ich ihn noch unalkoholisiert sehen), Hangover und Zombieland waren beide wahnsinnig witzig...aber ja, bei Hangover tat mir der Kiefer noch ne Ecke mehr weh vom Lachen...besonders der Abspann *g*


----------



## ...SKIP... (20. Juli 2010)

/push 
da ich gerne wissen würde was zur zeit sehenswert ist und ich keinen neuen tread aufmachen will
(will aber schon warnen das ichs tun werde wenn keiner antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
MfG SkipX


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juli 2010)

...SKIP... schrieb:


> /push
> da ich gerne wissen würde was zur zeit sehenswert ist und ich keinen neuen tread aufmachen will
> (will aber schon warnen das ichs tun werde wenn keiner antwortet
> 
> ...



Eclipse - Bitch zum Abenbrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit bester Empfehlung meiner kleinen Schwester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

Inception sieht sehr interessant aus mal sehn wann ich die Zeit finde da rein zu gehn ^^


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

hab letzte Woche Predators gesehn:also wer sich intellektuell unterhalten lassen will ist hier absolut fehl am Platz,wer aber Action sucht ist hier ziemlich richtig.hier gibts kein Vorgeplänkel oder Charaktervorstellungen,nein,der Film beginnt damit,dass die Hauptdarsteller bewusstlos an einem Fallschirm hängen udn sich rasend schnell der Planetenoberfläche nähern.aber eine Vorrichtung am Fallschirm sorgt dafür,das der sich noch rechtzeitig öffnet...naja,da alle abgeworfenen in einem bestimmten Radius gelandet sind,finden sich die Leute ziemlich schnell udn bald wird klar was das ganze soll udn wo sie sind...und schon beginnt das Feuerwerk...

also Actionszenen sind nicht schlecht,wenig Wackler drin,was ja immer mal wieder gerne von Regisseuren benutzt wird um den Kampf irgendwie "wilder" darzustellen, was aber eigentlich einfach nur nervig ist...ein oder zwei Überraschungen bietet der Film auch udn es ist wieder mal einer dieser Abzählreimfilme wo einer nach dem anderen draufgeht...es dürfen vorher Wetten angenommen werden(hab ich mit meinem Kumpel auch gemacht) wer als erster stirbt,ob alle sterben,wer vlt überlebt,wer am fiesesten stirbt,usw...

sehr gut fand ich allerdings, dass haargenau der Soundtrack vom Original-Predator(mit Schwarzenegger) genommen wurde.es gibt keine bessere Musik zu dem Film...
ich geb dem Film mal eine grosszügige 7/10....

werd mir übernächste Woche mal Interception anschauen udn vlt die kommende Woche noch Toy Story 3 mit meinem kleinen Sohn...


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hab letzte Woche Predators gesehn:



wie hoch ist den der Splatter - Faktor?

Bei dieser Art Film ist das für mich das entscheidende Kriterium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wie hoch ist den der Splatter - Faktor?
> 
> Bei dieser Art Film ist das für mich das entscheidende Kriterium
> 
> ...



ehrlich?also für mich eher die Action an sich.wenn die gut ist,kann der Splatterfaktor gen Null tendieren,aber so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker...

naja,also Splatter war eigentlich minimal.erinner mich eigentlich nur an eine heftigere Szene wo der Predator jemandem das Rückgrat inclusive Schädel mit einem Ruck herrausreisst,aber das war eigentlich die einzige Szene...ansonsten reichlich Blut und Verletzungen,aber Splatter eher nicht...kann sein das vlt doch noch eine szene drin war die etwas splattermässig rüberkommt,aber im nachhinein erinner ich mich bei all der Action nur an die Rückgratszene als Splattereinlage... 

und auch wenn in diesem Film ein Auftragsmörder der Yakuza,ein russischer Alphasoldat,eine israelische Scharfschützin,ein afrikanischer Freiheitskämpfer,ein psychopathischer Killer udn ähnliches an den Start gehen,so sind die Parallelen zum Original-Predator sehr hoch.also wenn du Teil 1 gesehen hast und den gut fandest, dann wird dir der Teil mit Abstrichen wohl auch gefallen...


----------



## Basterd (23. Juli 2010)

Hab mir Predators gestern angesehen, fand den Film im Großen und Ganzen ganz gut.
Teilweise vorhersehbar, die Action passt, aber zu wenig Splatter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man sich nen Abend lang unterhalten möchte ohne groß nachdenken zu müssen sollte man sich den Film anschauen.
Gutes Popcornkino ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> naja,also Splatter war eigentlich minimal.erinner mich eigentlich nur an eine heftigere Szene wo der Predator jemandem das Rückgrat inclusive Schädel mit einem Ruck herrausreisst,aber das war eigentlich die einzige Szene...ansonsten reichlich Blut und Verletzungen,aber Splatter eher nicht...



thx für die Info...dann werd ich mir das im Kino schenken und auf die Blueray warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(hätte ja sein können, wenn Rodriguez (leider nur als Produzent aber immerhin) mitmischt)


----------



## Healor (23. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und auch wenn in diesem Film ein Auftragsmörder der Yakuza,ein russischer Alphasoldat,eine israelische Scharfschützin,ein afrikanischer Freiheitskämpfer,ein psychopathischer Killer udn ähnliches an den Start gehen,so sind die Parallelen zum Original-Predator sehr hoch.also wenn du Teil 1 gesehen hast und den gut fandest, dann wird dir der Teil mit Abstrichen wohl auch gefallen...



Mir kams so vor, als wollte man unbedingt so viele verschiedene Charaktere wie möglich in den Film quetschen... Im großen und ganzen war der Film ganz nett, war aber jetzt nicht der Überbrüller. Der klassische Predator mit dem Governator ist und bleibt einfach unantastbar.

Werd mir am Mittwoch gleich Inception anschaun. Da bin ich mal wirklich gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> thx für die Info...dann werd ich mir das im Kino schenken und auf die Blueray warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in der tat hatten wir uns vom Namen Rodriguez auch mehr versprochen,aber das war wohl wieder nur ein freundschaftsdienst für den Regisseur.die beiden haben wohl irgendwo mal während ner Drehpause ein Drink zusammen genommen und schon war rodriguez co-produzent...
trotzdem kommt das im kino wesentlich besser rüber.die atmosphäre für actionfilme ist im kino einfach nicht zu toppen.auch wenn ich mich zu hause in meinem lieblingssessel fläzen kann und die getränke zu hause nur ein bruchteil der getränkepreise im kino entsprechen,werde ich kino immer der DVD/Blueray vorziehen


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Mir kams so vor, als wollte man unbedingt so viele verschiedene Charaktere wie möglich in den Film quetschen... Im großen und ganzen war der Film ganz nett, war aber jetzt nicht der Überbrüller. Der klassische Predator mit dem Governator ist und bleibt einfach unantastbar.


jo,absolutes sign...

inception werd ich mir übernächste woche anschauen.
der trailer war sehr vielversprechend....aber den satz hab ich auch schon hundert mal bereut...


----------



## Healor (23. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> inception werd ich mir übernächste woche anschauen.
> der trailer war sehr vielversprechend....aber den satz hab ich auch schon hundert mal bereut...



Ja das stimmt. Aber bei dem Film habe ich echt ein gutes Gefühl. Leonardo di Caprio ist ein super Schauspieler... seitdem er von dem Titanic-Milch-Bubi-Image weggekommen ist. Shutter Island fand ich auch schon total Super. Oder Catch me if you can. Bei Inception finde ich die Story ganz interessant, ich mag solche Filme sehr gerne. Die Special Effects sahen auch ganz gut aus. Naja mal gucken.

Aber apropro Trailer: Bei einem Trailer von Predators sah man bei einer Szene den Hauptdarsteller wo er sich selbst auf die Brust schaut und plötzlich leuchteten immer mehr Rotlichtpunkte von den Schulterwaffen der Predators auf. Kam die Szene überhaupt im Film vor? Entweder ich hab in dem Augenblick gerade in meine Popcorntüte geschaut oder sie kam wirklich nicht vor.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Bei einem Trailer von Predators sah man bei einer Szene den Hauptdarsteller wo er sich selbst auf die Brust schaut und plötzlich leuchteten immer mehr Rotlichtpunkte von den Schulterwaffen der Predators auf. Kam die Szene überhaupt im Film vor? Entweder ich hab in dem Augenblick gerade in meine Popcorntüte geschaut oder sie kam wirklich nicht vor.



haha,geil,genau das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht...die szene gibst nämlich tatsächlich so nicht...ich glaub auf den war maximal ein licht gerichtet....das war wirklich nur im trailer zu sehen....


----------



## Ogil (25. Juli 2010)

Inception hab ich gestern im Kino gesehen - war solide und hat durchaus unterhalten, grandios fand ich ihn aber nicht. An einigen Stellen kam einem schonmal ein "Da haette man mehr draus machen koennen" in den Kopf und Gaensehautstellen fehlten irgendwie komplett. 3.5/5.


----------



## Falathrim (25. Juli 2010)

Was ich vor 2 Wochen oder so gesehen habe ist "Splice - Das Genexperiment". Sehr abgefahrener Film, aber hervorragend geschauspielert.
Geht im Grunde genommen darum, dass ein Wissenschaftlerpärchen mithilfe von Vermischung von menschlichen und tierischen Genen einen künstlichen Menschen erzeugen und den dann aufziehen...ziemlich abgefahren, nichts für allzu schwache Nerven und wer ein Problem mit widerwärtigen Szenen abseits des Splatters etc. hat sollte ihn nicht anschauen...


----------



## Camô (26. Juli 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Inception hab ich gestern im Kino gesehen - war solide und hat durchaus unterhalten, grandios fand ich ihn aber nicht. An einigen Stellen kam einem schonmal ein "Da haette man mehr draus machen koennen" in den Kopf und Gaensehautstellen fehlten irgendwie komplett. 3.5/5.



Der läuft doch erst ab Donnerstag, wo hast du ihn denn gesehen?


----------



## Ogil (27. Juli 2010)

Ich leb nicht in D. - und hier (UK) lief er schon.


----------



## M_of_D (29. Juli 2010)

So ich hab mir heute Inception angeschaut. Meine Meinung dazu:

10/10

Was Christopher Nolan da an Kreativität in den Film reingepackt hat ist einfach der Wahnsinn. Die Effekte und die Story waren einfach genial und Leonardo DiCaprio ( bin ja eig. nicht so der Fan von ihm) hat in der Hauptrolle absolut überzeugt. 
Ich empfehle jedem dem Film im Kino zu schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (31. Juli 2010)

War gerade in Inception - meine Meinung:

Einfach nur super, ich hätte wesentlich weniger erwartet. Der Film hatte mich stellenweise ein wenig an Matrix erinnert, was aber imo nicht schlecht ist - das Genre ist so und so cool.

Bei den meisten Filmen, die ich in letzter Zeit gesehen hatte, ist mir innerhalb der ersten Hälfte die Lust vergangen, da das Ende so absehbar war. 
Inception hingegen war bis zum Schluss hin spannend. Die Besetzung und Effekte haben sehr gut gepasst. Vor allem der Soundtrack war richtig gut.

9,5/10


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. August 2010)

Toy Story 3 (in 3D)

Tja was soll ich sagen

Wer mit Pixar oder ähnlichen Filmen bisher nix anfangen konnte, wird auch durch diesen Film nicht bekehrt

Wer aber Pixar liebt, wird auch diesen Film lieben. In jeder Weise ein würdiger dritter Teil.
Der absolute Höhepunkt dabei ist Buzz Lightyear im Spanisch Mode.

Eiziges kleines Manko:
Meiner Meinung nach fällt der übliche kleine Pixar Vorfilm diesesmal etwas ab.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Ich habe *Inception* am Samstag im Kino gesehen, und kann ihn euch sehr empfehlen.

Bis zur allerletzten Minute Spannend, ein genial-offenes Ende, hat mich nach ende des Films zum Nachdenken angeregt, und das lustigste ich wollte nach dem Film moeglichst schnell schlafen gehen um Traeumen zu koennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Musik hat mmn immer gepasst, die Besetzung hat richtig gut gepasst.
Mein Vorposter hat schon recht, Gaensehauteffekt gabs nicht, aber die letzten 30 Minuten sass ich da, hab meine Haende aneinandergepresst und ohne zu blinzeln auf die Leinwand gestarrt um ja nix zu verpasssen.
Und wenn ich bei Wanted noch vor vollendung seiner ausbildung mir schon gedacht habe dass der angebliche Boesewicht der Vater der Hauptfigur ist, und desswegen beschuldigt wurde ihn schon davor angeschaut zu haben, so konnte ich in diesem Film nichteinmal die kleinste Theorie aufstellen.

Alles in allem ein Genialer Film ueber die Menschliche Psyche. Auch das Thema des Traumes war sehr interessant, und ich habe vor, sobald ich irgendwie erfolge im KT habe, mir ein Totem anzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_stolze 9.5/10 von Mir_


----------



## Æxodus (2. August 2010)

Jo hab Inception am Samstag im Kino geguckt und kann nur eins dazu sagen: GENIAL!!!!

Story- und ideentechnisch meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Genial. Das Ende hat Gänsehautfeeling pur,  also wer den verpasst ist selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Æxo


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Jo hab Inception am Samstag im Kino geguckt und kann nur eins dazu sagen: GENIAL!!!!
> 
> Story- und ideentechnisch meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Genial. Das Ende hat Gänsehautfeeling pur,  also wer den verpasst ist selber schuld
> 
> ...



Ich fands unglaublich spannend und genial, aber Gänsehautfeeling ist mmn was ganz anderes^^


----------



## Æxodus (2. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich fands unglaublich spannend und genial, aber Gänsehautfeeling ist mmn was ganz anderes^^




hmm ^^ was meinst du genau damit? Klar bei jedem anders, aber echt das Ende mit Verbindung der Musik boah da haben sich schon ein paar Härchen nach oben gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten war er einfach nur super geil xD


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

Æxodus schrieb:


> hmm ^^ was meinst du genau damit? Klar bei jedem anders, aber echt das Ende mit Verbindung der Musik boah da haben sich schon ein paar Härchen nach oben gestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gaensehaut ist eben dieser kalte schauer und haare aufstellen, aber bei mir war es eher ein verkrampfen und anspannen, ich war vollkommen mitgerissen.


----------



## Healor (3. August 2010)

War bei der Preview zu Inception, hatte mir eigentlich jetzt nicht sooo viel davon erwartet weil die Trailer einfach zu gut waren. Und war schon oft so, das die Trailer gut waren und der Film dann eher naja. Aber Inception hat mich echt überzeugt. Ein super Film, von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute. Überlege schon ihn nochmal im Kino anzusehen.

Kann man echt nur empfehlen. Man sollte allerdings immer schön aufpassen weil man sonst den Faden verliert und nicht mehr mitkommt.


----------



## Rayon (3. August 2010)

War gestern Abend in "Knight and Day", sehr gelugener Film. Astreine Actionkomödie, 5/5. Wird definitiv bald auch auf BluRay gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (3. August 2010)

So ich war vorgestern in "Inception" und muss sagen die 148min vergingen echt Flott ! Hatte ja befürchtet das nach so einem guten Trailer eine Enttäuschung folgt, was aber definitiv nicht der Fall war. Actionreiche Sci-Fi in der man hin und wieder echt staunt über sehr gute Effekte. Wie auch in "Shutter Island" spielt Leonardo DiCaprio seine Rolle wieder sehr gut, übertrifft sich sogar meiner Meinung nach ! 

von mir gibts eine 9/10 denn besser gehts meiner Meinung nach immer,die 10/10 hätts von mir bestimmt für diesen Film in 3d gegeben ! ;D, 
die 8euro eintritt haben sich wirklich gelohnt für loge plätze und einen guten Film den ich nur empfehlen kann.

ps. ein Film bei dem ich keinem empfehle die Toilette aufzusuchen, denn dann verliert man garantiert den Anschluss. Ich bin einer von denen die Filme mögen, bei denen man den Kopf mal nicht abschalten und in den "buffbängbummactionlol" modus fahren kann.


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2010)

gestern war ich auch in inception....ich schliess mich den anderen meinungen an.wurde alles schon gesagt über den film....echt ein juwel unter den filmen.raffiniert,intelligent,spannend und ich sag nur:ein Traum in einem traum


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Am 3.7 war ich in ''Karate Kid''.
4/10
Mehr kann ich leider nicht geben,der Film hat trotz seiner 140Minuten nur 2-3witzige Stellen der Rest ist einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## Alice Wonderland (15. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> gestern war ich auch in inception....ich schliess mich den anderen meinungen an.wurde alles schon gesagt über den film....echt ein juwel unter den filmen.raffiniert,intelligent,spannend und ich sag nur:ein Traum in einem traum



Absolut =) war am anfang nicht sehr begeistert als mein Freund da reinwollte aber der Film ist echte klasse. 
Ich habe vor kurzem auch noch Shrek 4 gesehen. Der war eigentlich ziemlich witzig, besser als der 3. Teil aber nicht so gut wie der 2. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. und den dritten Teil von Twilight.. na ja ich fand die Bücher eigentlich ganz gut aber die Filme :/ 

Inception : 9/10
Shrek: 7/10
Eclipse: 2/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. August 2010)

Habe letztens "Das A-Team" im Kino gesehn!
Hat mir gut gefallen. Es war witzig, actionreich und einfach nur verdammt cool (wenn auch manchmal "übertrieben cool"^^)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2010)

Ich find shrek 4 hat den gesammten Charme der ersten 3 Filme verloren...  ich fand ihn so richtig mies, 3/10

Von Dream Works hab ich halt viel mehr erwartet


----------



## Falathrim (16. August 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Habe letztens "Das A-Team" im Kino gesehn!
> Hat mir gut gefallen. Es war witzig, actionreich und einfach nur verdammt cool (wenn auch manchmal "übertrieben cool"^^)
> 
> 9/10



Kanns genauso unterschreiben. Keine 10, aber ne 8,5 bis 9...einfach lustig der Film, aber eben teils überzeichnet...alleine wie in der Vorschau diese Szene kommt "Wie verrückt bis du eigentlich?" und Hannibal "sooo wenig" zeigt....zu hart *höhö*

Aber definitiv lohnenswert, ein wilder Ritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (20. August 2010)

*Kindsköpfe* kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der Adam Sandler und Kevin James affengeil findet!


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2010)

Inceptions 6/5. Geilster Film den ich je gesehen hab. Die Tage folgen noch Kindsköpfe, A-Team. ^^


----------



## Skymek (20. August 2010)

gerade aus Avatar (der letze Luftbändiger etc) gekommen: schaut ihn euch nicht an. Das war wohl die bisher größte Enttäuschung die ich je im Kino hatte (und da waren schon einige dabei). Wenn ihr die Serie gesehn habt, werdet ihr es bereuen dafür Geld im Kino ausgegeben zu haben.

Was riesen großer Bullshit was die aus dem Stoff gemacht haben -.-


----------



## dragon1 (20. August 2010)

Skymek schrieb:


> gerade aus Avatar (der letze Luftbändiger etc) gekommen: schaut ihn euch nicht an. Das war wohl die bisher größte Enttäuschung die ich je im Kino hatte (und da waren schon einige dabei). Wenn ihr die Serie gesehn habt, werdet ihr es bereuen dafür Geld im Kino ausgegeben zu haben.
> 
> Was riesen großer Bullshit was die aus dem Stoff gemacht haben -.-



Wusste ich doch! Danke das du es mir bestataetigt hast, ich war doch kurz davor ihn mir doch anzusehen xD


----------



## Knallfix (20. August 2010)

Shamalamadingenskirchen was ist nur aus dir geworden.
Bis einschließlich The Village imo wirklich tolle Filme und dann nur noch wirrer Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Thoor (21. August 2010)

Kindsköpfe und Interception, Pflichtprogramm :'D


----------



## Ihateyou (21. August 2010)

Komme grad aus Inception.
Mit Abstand einer der besten Filme, die das Mainstreamkino zu bieten hat! Nicht perfekt, aber total sehenswert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2010)

Das A-Team, klasse Film


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das A-Team, klasse Film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

aang dagegen war absoluter crap -.-


----------



## Huntergottheit (3. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

robert de niro und steven seagal waren zu witzig,jessica alba heiß wie immer. der film war sehr gut,alles dabei action,gore,erotik,witz.geht da ins kino rein =) auf englisch natürlich


----------



## Breakyou (5. September 2010)

Ich hab das A-Team als letztes gesehen. Ich glaube der Intro des Films war der beste den ich je gesehen habe. Der witzigste auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. September 2010)

ich war grad in männertrip und das muss der lustigste film sein der je gedreht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die paar "traurigen szenen" waren zum glück nur sehr spärlich aber selbst bei denen konnte man noch gut lachen 
die besetzung war einfach genial, da hat jeder schauspieler gepasst und ich glaub ich hab silvester stalone in der szene gesehen in der die beiden im flugzeug sitzen, also falls sich wer den film anguckt einfach mal drauf achten ;D


----------



## Dling (6. September 2010)

Männertrip RUlz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. September 2010)

Ich war am Samstag in INCEPTION. Film schien mir sehr interessant und aufwändig gemacht zu sein. Dummerweise bin ich mittendrin eingeschlafen. 
Liegt wohl daran, dass der erklärende Anfang sich sehr in die Länge zieht.


----------



## Desdinova (7. September 2010)

Ich hab mir gestern Expandables angesehen. Meine Erwartungen an den Film waren gering, was den Streifen aber nicht davon abgehalten hat mich trotzdem zu enttäuschen. Wenn man dann auch noch in einem Saal mit Leuten sitzt, deren sprachliche und geistige Höchstleistung in dem Satz "Woohahaha, schau da moi des fette Gwahr oh!" ("Haha, schau dir mal das große Gewehr an!") gipfelt, kann man sich sicher sein im falschen Film zu sitzen.


----------



## Ellesmere (7. September 2010)

Also so schlecht fand ich den Film nicht. Mir war von Anfang an klar, die Erwartung ein gutes Stück runterzuschrauben...
Natürlich ist das ein Film ohne geistreichen Plot, aber heh!, was will man den auch von einem Film erwarten, in dem 50-70 jährige, botoxgeschädigte ( ich nehm hier mal Jason Statham raus), ich kann meine Mimik nicht verändernde mitspielen.
Für einen kurzweiligen Abend hat´s gereicht.


----------



## Lari (7. September 2010)

Expendables ist ein guter Schiessfilm, mehr hab ich nicht erwartet.
Inception ist top, kann ich jedem empfehlen.
Die Legende von Aang war ok, muss man nicht unbedingt ins Kino für.
Shrek 4 war so lala, muss man auch nicht unbedingt ins Kino für.

Es folgt dieses WE: Duell der Magier.
Nächstes WE: Resident Evil Afterlife 3D (hoffentlich im großen Kinosaal, 200qm Leinwand 3D muss eigentlich episch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Edou (7. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Es folgt dieses WE: Duell der Magier.
> Nächstes WE: Resident Evil Afterlife 3D (hoffentlich im großen Kinosaal, 200qm Leinwand 3D muss eigentlich episch sein
> 
> 
> ...



Need! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. September 2010)

hab Duell der Magier gesehen und war relativ enttäuscht.hab leider zu spät darauf geachtet das der film ab 12 war.leider sehr infantiler humor,der den film echt ins bodenlose zog.die tricks waren nicht schlecht und einmal mussten wir sogar lachen.bei der szene mit dem taschendieb("boah,hast du das auch gerade gesehen?")...
naja wir sind mit geringen erwartungen aufm billigtag im kino gewesen und von daher war die geldausgabe nicht ganz so ärgerlich...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. September 2010)

nexten Mittwoch werde ich mir Resident Evil Afterlife 3D anschauen bin schon richtig gespannt , da ich ein Resident Evil Fan xD kenne bis jetzt alle teile :-)


----------



## Breakyou (11. September 2010)

Also ich war heute in Männertrip.
Die lustigste Komödie seit langem aber mit sehr vulgärem Humor. Das findet nicht jeder lustig aber für die die es mögen sehr zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## schneemaus (11. September 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> nexten Mittwoch werde ich mir Resident Evil Afterlife 3D anschauen bin schon richtig gespannt , da ich ein Resident Evil Fan xD kenne bis jetzt alle teile :-)



Jep, bin auch ein absoluter RE-Fan. Und krieg Kinokarten zum Geburtstag (morgen XD) und geh auch nächste Woche direkt ins Kino ^^ Freu mich schon voll ^^


----------



## ShiftyPowers (11. September 2010)

Das Konzert soll klasse sein. Leider läuft der nur noch in sehr wenigen Kinos. Ich muss ihn mir wohl kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

